# Us et coutumes du forum Français Seulement



## The WR Moderator Team

Bonjour et bienvenue ! 

Chaque forum de WordReference possède sa propre culture. Pour aider les nouveaux participants (et même les moins nouveaux ) à bien comprendre nos us et coutumes sur le forum « Français Seulement », voici quelques points à prendre en compte.

* * *​
*Le cadre du forum*
Ce forum est destiné à accueillir des discussions portant sur la langue française, rédigées exclusivement en français. Les messages comportant des termes dans d'autres langues que le français seront modifiés ou supprimés (sauf s'il s'agit de termes passés dans l'usage). Veuillez également ne pas faire de parallèles avec d'autres langues.

*Cherchez d'abord*
Pensez à chercher la réponse avant de poser une question (règle 1). WordReference ne propose pas de dictionnaire français monolingue en ligne, mais nous en maintenons une liste ici. N'oubliez pas de consulter notre conjugueur ainsi que nos archives. Nos forums francophones comptent plus d'un demi-million de fils ; il y a donc de fortes chances que quelqu'un d'autre ait demandé de l'aide sur un sujet semblable. Pour chercher dans nos archives, vous avez deux possibilités :

Cherchez dans le dictionnaire français-anglais et regardez tout en bas de la page la liste des fils qui contiennent dans leur titre le ou les termes de votre recherche. Les fils du forum « Français Seulement » sont marqués comme tels pour les différencier des fils des forums bilingues français-anglais.
Utilisez la fonction de recherche avancée.
Si vous avez encore besoin d'aide après avoir lu les discussions existantes à propos de votre question, n'ouvrez pas un nouveau fil. Posez plutôt votre question en réponse au fil existant le plus pertinent. Mais si vous ne trouvez rien du tout, que les discussions existantes ne soient que vaguement liées à votre question ou qu'elles soient partiellement dans une langue que vous ne comprenez pas, vous pouvez bien sûr ouvrir un nouveau fil.

*Un fil = une question*
Ces forums sont organisés selon le principe d'une seule question par fil. Chaque fil doit traiter d'un point précis de signification, de grammaire, etc. Veillez donc à ne discuter que d'une seule question dans chaque fil (règle 2). Si vous avez une autre question, même si elle est liée à la première ou qu'elle concerne une autre partie de votre extrait, ouvrez un autre fil. Si vous voulez faire un commentaire hors sujet à un autre membre, utilisez les conversations privées. WordReference n'est pas un site de chat ; pas de bavardage, s'il vous plaît.

*Titre des fils*
Réfléchissez bien au problème que vous rencontrez très exactement et prenez comme titre le terme ou l'expression dont vous voulez discuter (règle 3). Évitez les titres du genre « Aidez-moi ! », « Problème de grammaire », « Je suis nouveau », etc. Ne mettez ni guillemets (") ni points de suspension (…). Les titres sont importants parce que chaque entrée du dictionnaire est automatiquement liée aux titres des fils du forum. Les recherches dans le dictionnaire retournent en effet nos discussions en plus des traductions.

*Comment formuler ma question*
Donnez toujours la phrase complète ainsi que le contexte général (règle 3). Identifiez le problème exact qui vous préoccupe et expliquez vos doutes. Les membres du forum participent aux discussions bénévolement ; demander leur aide sans avoir vous-même pris la peine de réfléchir au problème serait inopportun.

*Donnez le contexte…*
Le contexte et les exemples sont cruciaux en linguistique. Où avez-vous lu l'expression ? dans un roman ? un journal ? un document scientifique ? Ou bien avez-vous entendu cette expression quelque part ? à la télévision ? à la radio ? lors d'une conversation avec un ami ? Ou alors quelle idée voulez-vous exprimer et dans quelles circonstances ? Quel est le sujet général ? Si votre question concerne un passage d'un ouvrage écrit, le titre, l'auteur et la date peuvent être utiles. Les phrases qui précèdent et suivent la partie pour laquelle vous avez besoin d'aide apportent souvent un éclairage utile ; donnez-les si vous le pouvez. Dans la mesure du possible, mettez un lien vers le texte complet. Pour donner le contexte, écrivez-le toujours directement dans votre message ; ne mettez pas d'image ou photo de texte. Il pourra ainsi être trouvé par nos outils de recherche.

*… mais pas trop !*
Tout en donnant le contexte, rappelez-vous que les citations sont limitées à quatre phrases ou, pour les vers et les chansons, à quatre lignes. Il vous faudra donc limiter votre extrait à l'essentiel. Les liens audio-visuels ne sont en outre permis qu'avec l'approbation préalable d'un modérateur (règle 4). Enfin, ne mettez pas en évidence plus d'une partie d'un passage ; nous n'autorisons qu'une seule question précise par fil (règle 2).

*Corrections et relecture*
Ces forums ne fournissent pas de relecture et réécriture de textes (règle 5). Ne demandez pas qu'on vous corrige un texte, aussi court soit-il, ni qu'on vous fasse des suggestions générales ; ce serait une demande de relecture. Les réponses qui corrigent tout un passage ou le contexte entier plutôt que de se concentrer sur la question précise sont hors sujet et seront réduites voire supprimées entièrement. Pour plus de détails, voir notre politique en matière de relecture.

*Formes écrites standard*
Nous attendons de chaque membre qu'il fasse de son mieux pour écrire correctement selon les formes écrites standard. En particulier, n'oubliez pas de faire attention à l'orthographe, aux majuscules et à la ponctuation (règle 11). Rappelez-vous que les accents sont obligatoires en français (ce document vous aidera à les inclure) et que les abréviations et le langage SMS ne sont autorisés qu'en tant que sujet de discussion.

*Sources et exactitude*
Que vous citiez un texte ou que vous en donniez seulement le contexte, indiquez systématiquement vos sources (règle 4) et, dans la mesure du possible, donnez un lien vers elles. Si vous posez une question, la source de l'expression pour laquelle vous avez besoin d'aide est une partie importante du contexte. Si vous répondez à une question, essayez raisonnablement de vérifier ce que vous avancez. Si vous pouvez justifier votre réponse à l'aide d'un lien, donnez-le. Et si au contraire vous n'êtes pas certain de votre réponse, dites-le (règle 3).

*Évitez les doublons*
Si vous avez déjà posé votre question sur l'un de nos autres forums, ne la posez pas une seconde fois ici. Si vous réalisez qu'une question serait plus appropriée sur un forum différent, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche du message et demandez aux modérateurs de la déplacer plutôt que de reposer votre question ailleurs ou de suggérer que l'auteur le fasse. En outre, plutôt que de poster deux fois de suite, merci d'utiliser le lien « Éditer ».

*Quand vous répondez dans un fil*
N'hésitez pas à diriger les gens vers notre dictionnaire ou vers les fils connexes qui pourraient être utiles. Les liens vers des références sur d'autres sites ne dispensent pas d'en inclure des extraits (règle 3) ; votre réponse doit pouvoir rester compréhensible même si le lien finit par ne plus fonctionner. D'autre part, merci de bien vouloir signaler les redondances et les doublons aux modérateurs en cliquant sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche du message. Et si vous voyez une demande qui enfreint le règlement (notamment de multiples questions ou une demande de relecture), ne répondez pas dans le fil, s'il vous plaît, mais signalez-la-nous.

*Citation des messages*
Il est parfois utile de citer les commentaires d'un autre membre dans sa propre réponse. À cette fin, il existe le lien « Répondre » dans le coin inférieur droit de chaque message. Si vous l'utilisez, pensez aux lecteurs : citez les propos des autres à bon escient et raccourcissez les citations au minimum nécessaire pour éviter les redondances et rendre la discussion plus compréhensible. Si vous voulez citer plusieurs messages dans votre réponse, utilisez le lien « + Citer » ; ne répondez pas plusieurs fois de suite dans la même discussion. Pour plus de clarté lorsque vous citez un extrait, utilisez les balises de citation intégrées à notre système plutôt que d'avoir recours à de l'italique, à des guillemets, au terme « citation » ou à d'autres moyens semblables. Vous trouverez des conseils à ce sujet ici (en anglais).

* * *​
Nous espérons que ces détails, destinés à compléter les *règles générales*, vous aideront à mieux comprendre le fonctionnement de ce forum.

Si vous avez le moindre doute, n'hésitez pas à contacter un modérateur.

Merci ! 

L'équipe des modérateurs


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Explications supplémentaires sur la relecture*

Comme le dit la règle 5, nos forums ne fournissent pas de traduction gratuite, de relecture ou de réécriture de textes. *Nous ne relisons pas de passages entiers pour en vérifier le français, pour en corriger toutes les fautes, pour faire des suggestions générales ou voir si le texte a du sens.* Et cela reste vrai quel que soit le type de texte, qu'il soit personnel ou professionnel, qu'il s'agisse ou non de devoirs.

Ainsi donc, quand vous avez besoin d'aide, veuillez formuler une question précise à propos d'un terme, d'une expression ou d'une construction en particulier. Expliquez ce que vous avez du mal à comprendre. Si nous pouvons confirmer que vous avez par exemple choisi le bon mot ou employé le temps approprié, nous ne pouvons en revanche pas relire tout votre extrait pour vous dire s'il est correct. Les demandes de relecture et de corrections globales seront supprimées et le contexte excessif sera réduit pour éviter la relecture.

De la même façon, quand vous répondez dans une discussion, veuillez ne pas vous disperser et restez concentré sur le terme ou l'expression qui est le sujet du fil. C'est une chose de corriger une faute mineure au passage, mais c'en est une autre de tout corriger, de réécrire tout le passage ou de parler d'une question différente de celle mise en titre du fil. Ces messages-là seront supprimés.

* * *​
*Le problème de la relecture :* Notre politique interdisant la relecture existe pour assurer la qualité de ces forums. Les demandes de relecture sont problématiques à plusieurs titres :

Nos forums sont organisés selon le principe d'un unique sujet par fil alors que la relecture s'occupe par définition de fautes multiples et sans rapport.
Lorsqu'il n'y a pas de question spécifique, il est impossible de mettre le ou les mots clefs dans le titre du fil.
Pour les personnes qui apprennent une langue, il est pédagogiquement beaucoup plus efficace de mettre l'accent sur des questions précises et des réponses complètes que de se contenter de tout corriger.
Ces forums n'existent pas pour aider les gens à exagérer leurs compétences linguistiques.
* * *​
*Quelques exemples :* Pour vous aider à mieux comprendre comment s'applique notre politique sur la relecture, imaginez quelqu'un qui a de la peine avec un certain extrait :


> Bonjour ! J'ai besoin d'aide avec le passage suivant :
> Blanche rentra dans la pièce en silence alors que Robert travaillait sur son ordinateur. "Tu m'as fait peur !" fit-il en sursautant.




 *Exemples de questions ou demandes inacceptables :*

Des suggestions ? Ma phrase est un peu bizarre, non ? Y a-t-il une meilleure façon de le dire ?
Est-ce que j'ai bien choisi les temps des verbes ? Est-ce qu'il y a des fautes d'accord ? Merci.
J'ai lu cet extrait dans un roman, mais je ne comprends pas ce que ça veut dire. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ?
Est-ce que je dois dire "en silence" ou "silencieusement" ? On dit bien "travailler sur son ordinateur" ? Et quelle est la différence entre "effrayer" et "faire peur" ?
Les problèmes des questions inacceptables sont les suivants :​
Nous ne relisons pas des phrases entières pour les corriger ou les améliorer. Il faut poser une question spécifique sur un point précis.
Nous ne corrigeons pas la grammaire d'un texte entier. Il faut poser une question spécifique sur un point précis.
La question est beaucoup trop vague : nous n'allons pas vous expliquer le sens de tout un extrait.
Les questions sont correctes : elles sont précises et expliquent le point de doute particulier. En revanche, il y en a trois et elles devraient donc être posées dans des fils différents. Nous n'avons d'ailleurs pas besoin de l'extrait entier pour répondre à chacune de ces questions. Le donner serait en fait une demande implicite de relecture.

 *Exemples de questions acceptables :*

Quelle est la différence entre "faire peur" et "effrayer" ? Est-ce que Robert aurait pu également dire "tu m'as effrayé" dans ce contexte ?
J'ai eu cette phrase à un examen. Il fallait ajouter des accords là où il en manquait. J'ai écrit "tu m'as faite peur" pour faire l'accord avec "tu" parce que Blanche est une femme… mais c'était faux. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi.
Je ne comprends pas le "fit-il", c'est quel temps ? Et avec l'inversion je m'attendais à une question, mais cela ne semble pas être le cas.
Je ne comprends pas l'emploi du verbe "faire" dans "fit-il" parce que la personne n'a rien fait ; elle a seulement parlé. C'est possible d'utiliser ce verbe au lieu de "dire" ?
Commentaires additionnels expliquant pourquoi les questions acceptables le sont :​
C'est une question précise de vocabulaire à propos du sens d'une expression dans son contexte.
C'est une question unique sur l'accord du participe passé dans un contexte précis, avec des réflexions.
Il s'agit certes de deux questions, mais elles concernent toutes les deux la grammaire d'un verbe précis dans un contexte particulier.
C'est une question précise sur le sens et l'utilisation d'un verbe particulier.


----------



## The WR Moderator Team

*Comment contacter les modérateurs*

La meilleure façon de prendre contact avec les modérateurs est de vous servir du lien « Signaler » qui se trouve dans le coin inférieur gauche de chaque post sur le forum (y compris ce post-ci) ainsi que de chaque message de discussion privée que vous recevez.

 *Pour contacter les modérateurs, affichez le fil ou le message approprié, cliquez sur « Signaler » et saisissez votre commentaire, votre question, votre problème ou votre plainte dans le champ qui apparaîtra.*

Le message que vous écrirez sera visible de tous les modérateurs. Le premier modérateur du forum Français Seulement qui le lira tentera de répondre au mieux à votre demande. Selon le cas, il pourra demander l'avis d'autres modérateurs. Pour plus de détails, lisez ce qui suit.

*Mon fil a disparu ! Je n'ai donc pas de lien « Signaler » sur lequel je peux cliquer.*
D'abord, revérifiez bien dans votre liste de discussions suivies. Il est possible que nous ayons renommé votre fil ou encore que nous l'ayons fusionné avec une autre discussion. Mais si vous êtes convaincu qu'il a disparu, attendez une demi-heure. Si vous n'avez toujours pas reçu de message privé à ce sujet d'ici là, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans le coin inférieur gauche de ce post-ci. Dites-nous que vous ne retrouvez plus votre fil sur le sujet X et que vous souhaiteriez que nous vous indiquions où il se trouve ou, à défaut, le motif de sa suppression.

*Mon commentaire ne se rapporte à aucun fil en particulier.*
Si vous voulez contacter spécifiquement les modérateurs du forum Français Seulement, cliquez sur le lien « Signaler » de ce post-ci et envoyez-nous votre message. Sinon, si vous avez des suggestions d'ordre général ou des questions qui ne sont pas spécifiques au forum francophone, veuillez les poster sur le forum Comments & Suggestions (Commentaires & Suggestions) après avoir toutefois d'abord pris la peine de chercher les fils existants sur le sujet que vous voulez aborder. N'oubliez pas non plus que nous ne pouvons pas discuter des actions des modérateurs en public.

*J'ai une question pour un modérateur en particulier.*
Envoyez de préférence un message privé au modérateur en question. Sinon, vous pouvez également vous servir du lien « Signaler » comme nous l'avons expliqué ci-dessus.

*Je voudrais déposer une plainte contre un modérateur.*
Si vous avez des choses à redire sur la façon dont un modérateur a agi, cliquez sur « Signaler » dans ce post-ci et entrez votre plainte. L'équipe des modérateurs du forum se renseignera sur l'incident et décidera de la meilleure façon de procéder. Le modérateur contre lequel vous avez un grief se retirera de la discussion et laissera à ses collègues le soin de conclure. Malgré nos efforts, il nous arrive de faire des erreurs, mais nous faisons de notre mieux pour rester impartiaux et objectifs.

*Qu'est-ce qu'un modérateur ?*
Vous pouvez lire la FAQ au sujet des modérateurs (en anglais).

*Qui s'occupe de la modération du forum Français Seulement ?*
La liste des modérateurs du forum Français Seulement apparaît tout en bas de la page d'accueil du forum.

*Où puis-je trouver la liste de tous les modérateurs de tous les forums WordReference ?*
Cliquez sur l'onglet Membres du personnel dans le menu « Membres » situé en haut à gauche de chaque page des forums.


----------

